# Custom Vinyl Decals - Law Sticks, Boat Numbers, Boat Names, Fish, and more



## Net 30

Used Luke for a couple graphic needs and it was a good experience, great quality, fair price and fast shipping.


----------



## anytide

very good presentation !
lots of info / details / options / pricing etc.
good luck on your venture !!


----------



## Todd_Gustin

Luke, I got the decals Saturday! That was a fast turnaround. I'll post pictures as soon as I put them on.


----------



## DrG

Luke, what is the smallest vinyl lettering that you will do?  I need some small lettering (max 1/2" tall; Open; Closed) and small arrows to mark some raw water valve positions.


----------



## LWalker

PM Sent


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

I'm going to be registering this Cayenne in a new state (SC) this weekend. Can you match this font for the numbers?


----------



## LWalker

Yes, I should be able to do that.


----------



## AfterHours2

Going to have to give credit to Lwalker on his great business skills. Put in a order and within a few days, including a holiday, I had a set of high quality decals at my door. Thx again for the speedy and quality service


----------



## swaddict

Decals came out great, thx


----------



## oysterbreath

The carbon fiber decals are really nice! The pattern is a bit smaller than real 3k but it works out well for the text scale, My text was pretty thick so it worked out even better. I plan to use more and recommend Luke! Good professional service!


----------



## mark_gardner

Can u do camo wrap on a boat similar to a gheenoe lt 25 or to be more specific, a fin and feather ?


----------



## LWalker

No, sorry. I cannot do wraps.


----------



## Todd_Gustin

I got the shirts and koozies Today!  They look great and it was super fast Delivery. these are pictures of the decals I got from you!


----------



## LWalker

Excellent! I am glad you like everything!


----------



## Blue Zone

Luke,

Numbers arrived for my son's Whaler today. Great speedy service; many thanks.


----------



## Net 30

PM sent…..


----------



## Net 30

Just got my order and the stuff came out great! Great quality and fast turnaround/shipping.


----------



## Blue Zone

The Challenger logo came out great; many thanks!


----------



## FBskinny

Got my decals today, that was quick, painless! Thanks again!


----------



## tomahawk

Luke hooked me up for some decals for a project I'm working on. They turned out great. What a painless transaction.
Thanks Luke!


----------



## Net 30

PM sent......


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Hey LWalker sending you a PM for some registration #'s


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Amazing turnaround time. Numbers look great


----------



## LWalker

Thanks!!!


----------



## H2OBUG

can you shoot me what you have in Redfish decals--need black roughly 32" long


----------



## LWalker

Sent you a PM


----------



## caddy_fly

LW 

Do you have a website you can PM me or post on here? I can't seem to get your initial photos to load. Thanks!


----------



## LWalker

Try here....I don't know what happened to the images. It appears they are back up.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...sticks-boat-numbers-boat-names-fish-more.html


----------



## TroutNreds12

Hey walker would it be possible to get some custom decals for a mercury 25hp 2stroke cowling?
Would like to get all the standard decals but with some type of grey color where the red is normally

Thanks Darren


----------



## LWalker

It depends on the decal. We do custom motor decals, but I need to see the specific decal. Can you email me a picture of it? I'll send you a PM


----------



## TroutNreds12

Just wanted to say if you need anything done Luke is the man!!
Made me some decals for mercury 25 came out great thanks


----------



## el9surf

Great service & quick turn around!


----------



## HBFanatic

LWalker said:


> *Custom Vinyl:* Decals, Boat Numbers, Boat Names, Law Sticks, Fish, Wall Art and More. I can do any design that you dream up. I have hundreds of fonts and all types of logos and art. Custom work is my specialty.
> 
> *Customer Service:* Fast Effective Communication, Quick Turnaround on Designs, Orders Processed in 2-3 Business Days
> 
> *Max dimensions:* 24in x 10ft
> 
> *Vinyl:* I primarily use ORACAL Series 651. 2.5 mils thick, ORACAL 651 offers six-year outdoor durability, flexibility, thermal print compatibility, and a choice of 60 high-gloss colors.
> 
> *Pricing: *
> Based directly on size and amount of colors in the design. Carbon Fiber and other specialty vinyl require a 20% up-charge. Complex designs require a 20% up-charge.
> 
> _Examples( these are only examples of pricing, all items are custom and available within maximum sizing constraints)
> - 2 color Registration Numbers (pair): 3" x 20" $45 shipped
> - 1 color Registration Numbers (pair): 3" x 20" $27 shipped
> - 1 color Custom Law Stick (Boat Name and/or Design on left): 3" x 36" $26 shipped
> - 2 color Boat Name (pair): 12" x 48" $111 shipped
> - 1 color Boat Name (pair): 12" x 48" $66 shipped_
> 
> *Payments:* I use Paypal to take payments. You can use your credit card or checking account to pay and you don't have to have a Paypal account.https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside
> 
> *Shipping: *Items are shipped from NW FL via USPS Priority (2-3 days US) for $5-$8
> 
> *Contact:* PM me or post in this thread. I am here all the time.
> 
> *Colors: *This is what I have in stock. I can order additional colors but it must meet a minimum order of $100 for me to order new colors. It will add 3 days to the processing of your order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Font Styles:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some Examples:*
> Boat Numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Law Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boat Names


----------



## HBFanatic

I have HB side Decals in white. Want to have same in Beige. If I send to u can u scan and do a set in beige?


----------



## LWalker

no need to scan, just pm me your email and the width of the decal.


----------



## HBFanatic

LWalker said:


> *Custom Vinyl:* Decals, Boat Numbers, Boat Names, Law Sticks, Fish, Wall Art and More. I can do any design that you dream up. I have hundreds of fonts and all types of logos and art. Custom work is my specialty.
> 
> *Customer Service:* Fast Effective Communication, Quick Turnaround on Designs, Orders Processed in 2-3 Business Days
> 
> *Max dimensions:* 24in x 10ft
> 
> *Vinyl:* I primarily use ORACAL Series 651. 2.5 mils thick, ORACAL 651 offers six-year outdoor durability, flexibility, thermal print compatibility, and a choice of 60 high-gloss colors.
> 
> *Pricing: *
> Based directly on size and amount of colors in the design. Carbon Fiber and other specialty vinyl require a 20% up-charge. Complex designs require a 20% up-charge.
> 
> _Examples( these are only examples of pricing, all items are custom and available within maximum sizing constraints)
> - 2 color Registration Numbers (pair): 3" x 20" $45 shipped
> - 1 color Registration Numbers (pair): 3" x 20" $27 shipped
> - 1 color Custom Law Stick (Boat Name and/or Design on left): 3" x 36" $26 shipped
> - 2 color Boat Name (pair): 12" x 48" $111 shipped
> - 1 color Boat Name (pair): 12" x 48" $66 shipped_
> 
> *Payments:* I use Paypal to take payments. You can use your credit card or checking account to pay and you don't have to have a Paypal account.https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside
> 
> *Shipping: *Items are shipped from NW FL via USPS Priority (2-3 days US) for $5-$8
> 
> *Contact:* PM me or post in this thread. I am here all the time.
> 
> *Colors: *This is what I have in stock. I can order additional colors but it must meet a minimum order of $100 for me to order new colors. It will add 3 days to the processing of your order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Colors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Font Styles:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some Examples:*
> Boat Numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Law Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boat Names


I need HB side Decals in beige
I have a set that I ordered from HB in white. Can u help me out??


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> I need HB side Decals in beige
> I have a set that I ordered from HB in white. Can u help me out??


[email protected]. 7 x 4 1/2 inches


----------



## HBFanatic




----------



## FSUDrew99

LWalker, was looking to maybe get a custom ruler sticker for above my bulkhead at the bow of my BT. Maybe 1.5"-2" wide X 48" long. Ideally black and white lettering/ vise versa. Do you have any examples of previous similar jobs?


----------



## LWalker

FSUDrew99 said:


> LWalker, was looking to maybe get a custom ruler sticker for above my bulkhead at the bow of my BT. Maybe 1.5"-2" wide X 48" long. Ideally black and white lettering/ vise versa. Do you have any examples of previous similar jobs?



I did one for @LowHydrogen just like that. I know he posted a pic somewhere, but I can't find it. Hopefully he can post a pic.


----------



## LowHydrogen

There's a pretty good shot of it in this thread. Looks awesome, and holding up great, still looks new, especially for a high wear area.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-a-casting-platform-for-low-tide-guide.41866/


----------



## FSUDrew99

Pretty much exactly what I want... Ideally would like t get this original BT logo added to the left side of the sticker:










Since it is black I was thinking just ad a white border around the oval to make it stand out and the rest of the sticker be black with white lettering. Could you Text me (904) 626-6598 or PM some pricing?

Thanks!


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Hey bud sent you a pm.


----------



## Zika

LWalker, do you have a web site or contact info?


----------



## LWalker

I do not have a website, just PM me on here.


----------

